# Audioengine S8 Alternative?



## StringBoi

I got a pair of Emotiva Airmotiv powered speakers and would like to hook them up with a sub using my sound card.  I have an Essence ST, with RCA outs...the speakers also have RCA inputs, so I'm set there.  I've been looking for a subwoofer to add that has RCA ouputs on it to hook the speakers up to and the only one I came across was the Audioengine S8.  I was wondering if theres anything out there to compete with the S8 or maybe something that would give more bank for your buck. 
   
  I am not using a receiver because the speakers are being used as PC speakers and I dont want to add any more components....the speakers are self powered and I'm guessing the sub would have to be as well in this case correct?  Emotiva suggested splitting each RCA output from my sound card and sending both to the Red/White inputs on the sub I already have (it is powered, but made for a home theater), and the other splits to each RCA input on the speakers...is this the correct way to use a powered sub that has no RCA outputs for the speakers to connect to?


----------



## jamesleungphoto

Audioengine S8 has many connectivities for HT and PC and no other active subwoofer, according to my long nights researching, can pass through signal to your speakers like the S8. What Emotiva suggested is the best alternative if your HT subwoofer has stereo inputs and if they have adjustable frequency cut offs. If they don't have this you
   
  My HT subwoofer unfortunately only has a mono sub in RCA:
  My setup Audioengine A2 and an active paradigm pdr-10 subwoofer 
   
  I've tried the splitting the line level stereo output into two stereo feeds to feed the A2 and subwoofer. Splitting the stereo also cuts down the signal's power.  Since the subwoofer draws from only one channel (the right channel) my A2 left speaker sounds lower than my right. Bummer. 
   
  If your subwoofer has stereo input then what was suggested to you will work as all the signals will be balanced. 
   
  But i had to buy a external sound card instead that splits my signals into 5.1 channels so I have a dedicated subwoofer channel. 
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/External-Sound-Card-Channel-Audio/dp/B003TO3KHY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338638386&sr=8-1


----------



## trog

Err actually for the money the S8 is about as awful a choice one could make so in the intrest of not making an expensive mistake drop down to the dedicated subwoofer subforum of AVS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=113


----------



## StringBoi

I've actually split both the left and right outputs of my source to the left right inputs on my home theaters sub and it seems to be doing a great job at the moment.  I do think I'll be in the market for something higher end though.  Being that it came in a Home-Theater in a box type of setup.....I'm sure something better will do justice.  Thank you for your input and the link to the AVS forums....I'll give that place a scan when I'm ready to shop again!


----------



## trog

Yep you are welcomed


----------

